# So if we kick Detroits



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Derriere. Who will dust off their Purple & gold stuff & start doing the Super Bowl Schuffle :beer: 

Tampa lost too


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I already have.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I think the only thing that Sunday night's game proved is that Joe Theissmen is one of the worst sports announcers ever.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I said before the season started the Vikes would be good and would take the north. I was a little dissapointed after Sunday's game...the vikes should have beat the bears by 3 TD's. A "W" is still a "W" I guess.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I was actually at that game and I think, just watching the body language of the team as a whole...offense, defense, special teams, this team could be for real. Some questionable play calling was a bit of a dissapointment, but overall they did what they needed to do to win.

Was the halftime number retirement of cc shown on tv? Boy did red mccombs get booed.......it was great....serves him right trying to move the team to LA.

I think they finnaly have a legit punt returner in howry, a couple decent d-backs, a huge offensive line, and if culpepper plays well they are definately the team to beat in the nfc north....but...sadly i don't think they can beat tampa....offensively they could score 15-20 points probably, but its pretty hard for them to beat a team scoring 15 points.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think the vikes will only get better as the season progresses. I think we can take tampa, I don't think they're as good as last year. There's no way they should have lost to Carolina if they plan on repeating.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

carolina is probably in the top 3 defensively in the nfl....thats how to beat tampa....an offensive powerhouse is not going to beat tampa....they have better atheletes on defense than most offenses and they just smash you....

I don't think anyone will score 24 points on them this season, so in the playoffs i think you are going to have to score 17-20 points and hope brad johnson throws a few picks or the receivers drop a couple or turn it over....

If tampa's offense scores 21-27 points they are pretty much unbeatable


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Sounds like the bandwagon is rolling all the way from Grand Forks to Minneapolis. Don't hurt yourselves jumping off in a few weeks :wink:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Im not trying to sound angry or bitter towards Perry, but I do have to comment on the entire bandwagon situation.
Every year that the Vikings are doing well, and I talk about it with people who are not Vikes fans, I always get the bandwagon comment. It REALLY ****** me off because I am a true fan, and have cheered for the Vikes in winning and losing seasons. 
I was at the 98 NFC title game, and actually shed a tear or two when they lost. 
Maybe I am blowing off steam that stems from school, but had to get that off my chest.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd really like to say that the vikes are going to go 19-0 and be super bowl champs. However, with playing the AFC West, it'd be real nice to end up 10-6 and win the north. Everyone else in the NFC north is a cupcake, including green bay. I don't see the lions doing much against the buzzsaw called the VIKINGS!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

muskat said:


> It REALLY ****** me off because I am a true fan, and have cheered for the Vikes in winning and losing seasons.


I hear ya! Stay true.

Talk to Panchot by the way.......he's a recently converted cheesehead. :eyeroll: 8)


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

My, how bold the predictions are two games into the season.

Let Culpuppy fumble away a game or two and the tide will turn...

TimR

Go Pack!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tim, just think the pack has a backseat from here on out.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Tim you must have a hard time hiding every sunday in st paul....the main thing i don't like about packer fans......they love to live in the deep past....just a reminder fellas....it's called history because it's over.....

And a last thing to the fudge-packer fans on here....thanks for remodling that crusty stadium.....Made it ever sweeter when we crushed you in your own house....WE OWN LAMBEAU FIELD


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

Fishhook - I don't hide here in Saint Paul, I just have to duck a lot.

I don't have to live in the deep past - '96 isn't that far back. Just go back even a few years... I was at the game in the 'dome when the Pack beat 'em on the fake grass.

You call it history, I call it Heritage. Seems you call it Heritage when you are talking about your hunting history. Packers aren't going anywhere, ever. In a couple years you can be cheering the LA Queenies. (Thanks, Red).

And enough with the "We". Where were you born, boy? Ain't you a Nodaker? Seems like you're on the outside lookin' on in - like I am with the good hunting.

Tim


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Dwell on the past and you get what we have here now....a bunch of whining babies talking about the good-ol-days....

Do something about it to preserve today and the future and you have progression. That is what the vikes are doing this season. they may not win it all this year, but they are a lot closer than the pack...they r just plain ol' getting old and losing chemistry.

Hey i do consider them our team. I would love to see how many season ticket holders are from nd...bet it would surprise you. I live too far away (minot) to be a season ticket holder...but i was there this past weekend to witness the thrashing of chi-town. But if you want to talk about the "heritage" the series with the packers is now in favor of the vikes.

And piss on red. If he moves the team...which hopefully he doesn't....the nfl will be back in minnesota within 5 years.....It's a crappy deal if that happens, but how do have the nfl and not have the minnesota vikings....would be very strange.

You packer fans couldn't be closet vikes fans anymore.


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

Doesn't matter if you're a season ticket holder. Just like it doesn't matter if I'm a landowner in ND. They are still MN's team... you're not Minnesotan at heart, are you?

Progression... Yeah, its the same thing I've heard year after year here in MN. The only progression I've seen here is two steps forward, three steps back. Let's just see how the season turns out.

Are the Pack gettin' old like Jerry Rice old? Or like Reggie White old? Or maybe Elway old, or Montana old. Old doesn't mean bad.

The series is in favor of the vikes... half way through the season.

The one thing I agree with is Piss on Red. The Packers need a foil. Rivalries are what make this fun.

Closet viking fan? I don't think so, buddy. Born a cheesehead and I bleed green and gold. It's like Harley's and Women, if I have to explain to you what's good about them... you'll never understand.

Tim


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

fishhook said:


> And a last thing to the fudge-packer fans on here....


Edited - Thought better of it, didn't want to PO anyone over friendly banter.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

See now you r getting out of line. Insult me, all viking fans, BUT never bring family into things buddy...what r u like 12 years old??

Thought I could talk some smack with a cheesehead and turns out i was talking smack with a jackass.

And as far as women go....i tend to look for ladies...not particularly fond of those riding harleys.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

i already read it...way out of line.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

But nice to see you saw the error of your ways


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

I tend to think the fudge-packer reference was out of line. I truly find no humor in it.

My quickly-edited response was in jest - in the spirit of the "your mama is so... jokes". Entirely not mean-spirited.

Women and Harleys should have been Women, Harleys. Certainly not those found on Harley's, for the most part.

Tim


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ok the fudge-packer thing may be a little raunchy...but that is a common name given to packer fans....don't tell me you've never heard that expression before?


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

I've heard it for decades. I just grew out of *** jokes when I was 12.

Tim


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Muskat:

I really do like your new avatar. It is much nicer than your old one. :lol:

Also, more power to you for rooting for the old Vikes. I admire you guys that can love em even in tough times. I too am a fan. But, I am a lot older and than most of you guys and have had my heart broken by them too many times. I was about your age in 1969 -1976 when they fell flat on their faces in the Super Bowl and disappointed all their fans. I now hold Vikings at arms length (can't hug em anymore) and don't get too excited about two wins. It's a long season as they say. :beer:


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

Ahhh crap.

Long season is right.

Tim


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I admire your courage....Arizona????

what's going on???? defense offense or what?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Had fun sitting in a boat on Sun listening to the cheese melt in AZ with friends from WI. Had to dock and load the boat as the boys went into there cups as the game slipped away. As I was getting ready to leave the old " How many rings do you have?" reared its head. I said god gave you those rings becasue he takes care of the less fortunate in the world. That being Packer fans. Why else does domestic violence go up 15-20% when they lose? Why is absenteeism higher at work the day after a loss? Even there Gov had to get drunk to address the fans on there return to GB after winning the Superbowl in 96 to stand them.

Perry like you I had my heart broken during those times also, it has not stopped me from being a fan, even during Les Steckel. Love means risking getting hurt, and I do like the Purple Love.

Go Ferrotte againist the Niners". and GO BEARS!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That reminds me of a good one that was running around at the time old Les was in charge of the vikes.......Did you know that les Steckels daughter was named Tess....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

